# Top 10 Favorite Current College Players (2006)



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Here is my list of my top 10 current college basketball players in order...

1. Daniel Gibson
2. Glen Davis
3. Rajon Rondo
4. Ronald Steele
5. J.J. Reddick
6. Ronnie Brewer
7. Tasmin Mitchell
8. Tack Minor
9. Gerry McNamara
10. Regis Koundjia

Post your favorite college basketball players...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. JJ Redick
2. Shelden Williams
3. DeMarcus Nelson
4. Sean Dockery
5. Josh McRoberts
6. Greg Paulus
7. Jamal Boykin
8. Eric Boateng
9. Martynas Pocius
10. Gerry McNamara/Adam Morrison

homer? yes


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

This is a fun thread.

1. Adam Morrison
2. Darius Washington
3. Mo Ager
4. Sean Williams (assuming he comes back)
5. Malik Hairston
6. Curtis Stinson
7. Eric Coleman
8. Jordan Farmar
9. Leon Powe
10. Steve Novak


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1) Darius Washington
2) Rajon Rando
3) Jordan Farmar
4) Gabe Pruitt
5) Dee Brown
6) Leon Powe
7) Mustaf Shakur
8) Hassan Adams
9) Adam Morrison
10) Sergi Alleyne?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. Adam Morrison
2. Daniel Gibson
3. Allen Ray
4. Hassan Adams
5. Curtis Stinston
6. Mario Chalmers
7. Darius Washington Jr.
8. Demarcus Nelson
9. Dee Brown
10. Eroll Knight


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

A list of guys I enjoyed watching last year

Adam Morrison - a great scorer.
Mike Gansey - He was just outstanding in the tournament.
Rudy Gay - Just watch this guy against Syracuse last year. OUTSTANDING in the open court on offence and defence. 
Allen Ray, Randy Foye, Kyle Lowry - The Villanova guards are just outstanding to watch. 
Terrence Roberts, Darryl Watkins - Loved there intensity on the offensive baords the last half dozen games of last year. Looking forward to Roberts maturing offensively.
Mo Ager, Shannon Brown - Was this a Big 10 team? Sure didn't look like it.
Carl Krauser - Clutch
Taj Gray - Watch his game vs UConn last year. I think he will be one of the three all-american teams and be a top 10 pick.
Kevin Pittsnogle - I loved watching WVU play in the BE tourney and the tourney,
Matt Sylvester - His performance against Illinois was exhilerating. Would not make a point of watching this guy play, but his performance last year might have been the most memorable in the regular season.

Thankfully Canadian digital cable finally offers me the opportunity to catch all the ESPN, ESPN 2, ESPN PLus, ESPN U games this winter. Well worth the $19 a month, so hopefully I can be more fully exposed to more players,


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

All right. My first list was dumb. I won't be stupid this time.

1. JJ Redick
2. Adam Morrison
3. Daniel Gibson
4. Hassan Adams
5. Demarcus Nelson (kid's got no fear. can't wait to see him fully healthy and with a year under his belt)
6. Dee Brown
7. Gerry McNamara
8. Darius Washington
9. Criag Smith
10. Guillermo Diaz


----------



## dms83 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Theres some obvious conference bias going on here, but I am certainly subject to the same thing. For that reason, here come my top 10 A10 players, and top 10 national players.

$note-this list based purely on who i like, not on any secure or scaled basis$

A10
1. JR Pinnock (the best athlete in college basketball, period. If he develops that outside shot a little more, watch out.)
2. Pops Mensah Bonsu (at his position, the most athletic in the conference. I am sensing a trend for GW players)
3. Mike Hall (the one player GW could never be without and expect to win the a10. Thank goodness he is back this year)
4. Bryant Dunston (this kid has a bright future, especially since Derek will develop him into a top flight forward.)
5. Stanley Burrell (watched him kill us at GW with a huge three falling down from the broadcast booth, and was left speechless. one of the few players who scares me when he picks up the ball against us.)
6. Steven Smith (guy has flat out NBA ready game. Scary prospect with his strength at the three)
7. Chet Stachitas (makes the most out of his talent, a la his predescessor Pat Carroll).
T8. Abdullai Jalloh/ Dwayne Lee (tough, gritty ballplayers who can score and play D. Made us sweat something fierce in the A10 title game.)
10. Mardy Collins (Could challenge for POY honors, if his team succeeds during the conference season).

Top 10 All-Colleges
1.Adam Morrison
2.Brandon Roy
3.Derek Raivio
4.DJ Strawberry
5.Craig Smith
6.JJ Redick
7.Shelden Williams
8.Gerry Mcnamara
9.Rudy Gay
10.Kevin Pittsnogle


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

I did this thread because I wanted to see what type of players people enjoyed in college. From my list you can tell I like PG's with 6 of my top 10 being PG's.

It's no wonder that people have conference biases really because were prone to like the players we see on a more consistent basis.

Im actually quite surprised Daniel Gibson tops my list. I just really like him and I think he's a great PG and can do a lot of different things.


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Adam Morrison
Darryl Hill
Rajon Rondo
Darius Washington Jr.
Nick Fazekas 
Rudy Gay
Daniel Gibson
Shannon Brown
Gerry Mcnamara
Marcus Williams


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Adam Morrison 
Derek Raivio
Jordan Farmar
Aaron Brooks
Rudy Gay
Jose Juan Barea
Chris Rodgers
Nick Fazekas
Allen Ray
Darius Washington Jr.


----------



## AzDave (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

UA/Pac 10 fan here...so obviously my list will be Arizona/Pac 10 heavy....in no particular order

-Hassan Adams, Arizona....possibly my favorite Wildcat ever

-Mustafa Shakur, Arizona...been disappointing so far, but I just like the kid and I think he'll turn it around this year

-Jawann McLellan, Arizona...probably the next UA fan favorite after Hassan is gone, well rounded game

-Leon Powe, Cal.....I grew up following the Bears and I still go to games when I can...Powe is a beast and a good kid

-Bobby Jones, UW....gifted all around player who is somewhat overlooked in comparison to former teammates Robinson, Simmons, Conroy, and current teammate Brandon Roy. Steady performer.

-Sammy Mejia, DePaul....no particular reason, I just find that when De Paul is on tv I like watching Mejia

-Jordan Kent, Oregon....solid but not great player, all I know is that everytime I see an Oregon game this kid is busting his ***, I imagine he feels more pressure to proove himself because he's the coaches son...great athlete

-Curtis Terry, UNLV...younger brother of former Cat JT, I haven't seen much of him but JT is one of my favorite former Cats so I hope his little bro does well

-Daniel Kickert, St. Marys....I grew up in Moraga, gotta love the hometown boys! 

-Maurice Ager, Mich. St....(see Mejia)


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

*Rajon Rondo*, Kentucky
*Maurice Ager*, Michigan State
*Kevin Pittsnogle*, West Virginia
*Shannon Brown*, Michigan State
*Rudy Gay*, UConn
*Taj Gray*, Oklahoma
*Adam Morrison*, Gonzaga
*Guillermo Diaz*, Miami
*Jared Dudley*, Boston College
*Taquan Dean*, Louisville


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

*Glen Davis*, LSU
*Darius Washington Jr.*, Memphis
*Guillermo Diaz*, Miami (FL)
*DeMarcus Nelson*, Duke
*Rudy Gay*, UConn
*Allan Ray*, Villanova
*Kyle Lowry*, Villanova
*LaMarcus Aldridge*, Texas
*Dee Brown*, Illinois
*Rodney Carney*, Memphis

In no real order...


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Great question...

Stinson
Ravio
Sean Singletary
Justin Gray
Mardy Collins
Kevin Steenberge
Marco Killingsworth

Coming Attractions:
Tyler Hansborough
AD Vasallo
Tasmin Mitchell


----------



## gony4983 (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

No one's list should be without Danilo (JR) Pinnock, the best player you don't know and Pops Mensah-Bonsu (of course). I've got love for Rashaun Freeman, too. He's pretty solid.

(I'm too lazy for a top 10, plus I'm sick of seeing all the usual Dukies and Orangmen and whatnot)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. DJ Washington, Memphis
2. Bobby Jones, Washington
3. Brandon Roy, Washington
4. James White, Cinncinati
5. Shelden Williams, Duke
6. Glen Davis, LSU
7. LaMarcus Aldrige, Texas
8. Derek 'The Professa' Raivio, Gonzaga
9. Paul Davis, Michigan State
10. Eric Williams, Wake Forest


----------



## Hawkeye2 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. Jeff Horner
2. Greg Brunner (last homer pick, I promise)
3. Adam Morrison
4. Shelton Williams
5. Daniel Gibson
6. Dee Brown
7. Curtis Stintson
8. Rajon Rondo
9. Pops Mensah-Bonsu
10. Taquan Dean


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

A new poster?!?!?!

Welcome, Hawkeye!!!

please, come back and invite your friends!


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. Ronnie Brewer
2. Ronnie Brewer
3. Ronnie Brewer
4. Ronnie Brewer
5. Ronnie Brewer
6. Ronnie Brewer
7. Ronnie Brewer
8. Ronnie Brewer
9. Ronnie Brewer
10. Ronnie Brewer
11. Darius Washington :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

my new favorite is Brandon Rush.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

the jayhawks top 9 and Gmac.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



kansasalumn said:


> my new favorite is Brandon Rush.


i heard he's the real deal... i was hesitant to believe everything i was hearing at first about him


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. *JJ Reddick*, Duke 
2. *Calvin Baker*, William and Mary
3. *Alan Ray*, Villanova
4. *Derek Ravio*, Gonzaga
5. *Jeff Granger*, Hampton University
6. *Isiah Hunter*, ODU
7. *Adam Morrison*, Gonzaga 
8. *Rudy Gay*, UConn
9. *PJ Tucker*, Texas
10. *Shawne Williams*, Memphis


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Wow, not one person stated Marco Killingsworth in their top 10 after we all saw him Wednesday night?

1. Marco Killingsworth, Indiana
2. JJ Redick, Duke
3. Dee Brown, Illinois
4. Carl Krauser, Pittsburgh
5. Adam Morrison, Gonzaga
6. Sheldin Williams, Duke
7. Justin Gray, Wake Forest
8. Alando Tucker, Wisconsin
9. Matt Witt, Eastern Kentucky
10. Allen Ray, Villanova


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



TM said:


> i heard he's the real deal... i was hesitant to believe everything i was hearing at first about him



he needs to be more aggressive. I think he has the most logic choice to be Kansas's goto guy at the end of the game. But during the games got to be the big men but that is OT.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

i would like julian wright to play more though.

randomly:
james white
daniel gibson
pops mensah bonsu
paul millsap


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

I'll add Paul Millsap to my list as well.....The guy plays like a monster for his size....I'm very impressed by how much he hustles for everything....I think he will be a major rebounder at the next level as well....


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



crazyfan said:


> i would like julian wright to play more though.



I would love to see that and more frosh to play more


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

yeah... they have much more potential


----------



## mullet-headed-playa (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Adam Morrison
LaMarcus Aldridge
JJ Redick
Guillermo Diaz
Curtis Sumpter


2006 PICK
----------

PAUL HARRIS x 10


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. JamesOn Curry- He'll get out of his slump and be phenomenal

and now in no particular order

Curtis Stinson- Hardcore
Maurice Ager- High flyer
Dee Brown- If AI was less gangsta
JJ Redick- The Future
Sheldon Williams- Midwest City baby
Kevin Pittsnogle- I enjoyed watching him tear up Oklahoma
Daniel Gibson- Don't know what to say, I just like him
Marcus Dove- He will shut you down
Adam Morrison- I love to hate him. I really hate him.

Go Pokes!


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. Aaron Afflalo
2. Jordan Farmar
3. Luc Richard Mbah a Moute
4. Adam Morrison


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

JJ Redick.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Alright, I guess I'll do it.

JJ Redick
Rodney Carney
LaMarcus Aldridge
Adam Morrison
Rajon Rondo
Greg Paulus (best passer in the NCAA already, love the court vision)
Juan Palacios (very underrated big, can play against any big in the country)
Mike Gansey (Love the scrappy, blue collar play)
Joah Tucker (went to High School at my school's rival, plays for my hometown Panthers)
Kammron Taylor (gotta give some love to the clutchest Badger)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



Jsimo12 said:


> Here is my list of my top 10 current college basketball players in order...
> 
> 1. Daniel Gibson
> 2. Glen Davis
> ...


Its most definitly time to update my list because there are numerous changes...

1. Ronald Steele - Bama
2. J.J. Reddick - Duke
3. Tasmin Mitchell - LSU
4. Adam Morrison - Gonzaga
5. Tyrus Thomas - LSU
6. Richard Hendrix - Bama
7. Glen Davis - LSU
8. Tyler Hansbrough - UNC
9. Brandon Rush - Kansas
10.Paul Millsap - La Tech

Daniel Gibson has fallen out of my top ten. I was like head over heels for him during stretches during his freshman year but this year I've found that he doesn't get LaMarcus Aldridge involved enough down low and its hurting his team. His move to the 2 guard has helped but he's no longer top ten worthy for me.

I really like watching Ronald Steele play. He's a big PG and makes great decisions. He has icewater in his veins and makes the big plays that matter. Im not sure his team would win 8 games without him.

Everyone update your list that you posted before, or if you havent posted yours yet go ahead. These are fun to bump and see what has changed...

Ready...set...GO...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Here are my favorite players to WATCH play (not FAVORITE players in general, otherwise J.J. wouldn't be at #1 since I'm a Heels fan):

1. J.J. Redick - Duke 
2. Tyrus Thomas - LSU 
3. Tyler Hansbrough - UNC 
4. Dee Brown - Illinois
5. Darrel Mitchell- LSU
6. Brent Petway - Michigan
7. Mike Gansey - West Virginia
8. Ronnie Brewer- Arkansas
9. Rodney Carney - Memphis
10. Rudy Gay - UCONN
11. Marco Killingsworth - Indiana
12. Tasmin Mitchell - LSU


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

6 of my guys have fallen out of my Top 10

1. JJ Redick
2. Josh McRoberts (when they pass him the ball)
3. Adam Morrison
4. Guillermo Diaz
5. Mike Gansey
6. Hassan Adams
7. Marco Killingsworth
8. Rudy Gay
9. PJ Tucker
10. Marcus Williams


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

*Charles Rhodes*, Mississippi State -- Anyone who hasn't seen this guy needs to check him out. He's only a sophomore, and he's been at the top of the discussion in who's been the best in-conference player this season.

*Adam Morrison*, Gonzaga
*JJ Redick*, Duke -- And I don't even like Duke.
*Rodney Carney*, Memphis
*Darius Washington Jr.*, Memphis
*James Augustine*, Illinois
*Dee Brown*, Illinois
*Jamont Gordon*, Mississippi State
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu*, GW
*Tyrus Thomas*, LSU
11. *Glen Davis*, LSU


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



Rawse said:


> *Charles Rhodes*, Mississippi State -- Anyone who hasn't seen this guy needs to check him out. He's only a sophomore, and he's been at the top of the discussion in who's been the best in-conference player this season.


Charles Rhodes is downright beastly. Check his freshman year stats and compare to this season. I talk about him a lot on my site...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



Nimreitz said:


> Alright, I guess I'll do it.
> 
> JJ Redick
> Rodney Carney
> ...


It's still the same, but scratch Palacios and replace him with Lee Melchionni and replace Rondo with my boy Joe Krabbenhoft.


----------



## bparris1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Well i know there are some kentucky fans that have posted because rondo sucks. He may be able to dribble or make a lay-up, but he cant shoot. How can you have someone on this list who cant shoot. Every team team lets him shoot from outside 10 ft.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



bparris1 said:


> Well i know there are some kentucky fans that have posted because rondo sucks. He may be able to dribble or make a lay-up, but he cant shoot. *How can you have someone on this list who cant shoot.* Every team team lets him shoot from outside 10 ft.


Well I dont know if yo noticed but while 5 of the guys are trying to put the ball in the basket, there is another 5 that are trying to keep them from doing so. Rondo is one of, if not, the best at keeping guys from putting the ball in the basket. He is also a great passer and rebounder...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



Nimreitz said:


> replace him with Lee Melchionni


This is top *favorite*, not hated


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Time for me to bump this...I enjoy this thread a lot. If you posted in this thread before check it out and make changes to your Top 10.

My first list was: 10/2/05



> 1. Daniel Gibson
> 2. Glen Davis
> 3. Rajon Rondo
> 4. Ronald Steele
> ...


My second list was: 2/10/06



> 1. Ronald Steele - Bama
> 2. J.J. Reddick - Duke
> 3. Tasmin Mitchell - LSU
> 4. Adam Morrison - Gonzaga
> ...


Now my list is...

Top 10 Favorite College Players: 10/28/06

1. Tasmin Mitchell - LSU
2. Glen Davis - LSU
3. Ronald Steele - Alabama
4. Demond Carter - Baylor
5. Tyler Hansbrough - UNC
6. Richard Hendrix - Alabama
7. Kevin Durant - Texas
8. Brandon Rush - Kansas
9. Charles Rhodes - Mississippi St.
10. Shan Foster - Vanderbilt


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. Ramel Bradley- UK
2. Randolph Morris- UK
3. Joe Crawford- UK
4. Chris Lofton- Tennessee
5. Tyler Hansbrough- UNC
6. Glen Davis- LSU
7. Ronald Steele- Alabama
8. Courtney Lee- Western Ky
9. Corey Brewer- Florida
10. Charles Rhodes- Miss. St.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

This is a great thread. Good for homers but it also gives you the chance to think about who else you really want to watch this year. For me this list included players I am just very excited to watch (and hope do well) so I included 3 frosh and put 13 players on the list:

1. Jon Wallace 
2. Jeff Green
3. Kevin Durant (I know I'm going to love him) 
4. Julian Wright (break out season)
5. Dominic James
6. Tyler Hanbrough
7. Roy Hibbert
8. Greg Oden
8a. Paul Harris
10. Glen Davis
11. Corey Brewer
11a. Al Horford (I think both of these Gators will prove to be more important than Joakim)
13. Brandon Rush


----------



## Larry121283 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

No order...


Jack McClinton, G, UMiami
Jack Leasure, G, Coastal Carolina
Reggie Williams, FG, VMI
Brandon Heath, G, SDSU
Morris Almond, F, Rice
Larry Blair, G, Liberty
Derrick Caracter, F, Louisville
Kevin Durant, F, Texas
Greg Oden, C, Ohio State
Big Baby Davis, F, LSU


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

I like to see the evolution of peoples favorite players so I hope that if you posted in this thread before youll post your updated one. 

I also post in this thread so I can look back at who I liked cause sometimes your forget. Like I used to love Preston Shumpert for Syracuse, Scott Padgett for Kentucky, and other players that I've totally forgotten about.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Bo McCaleb has a lot of potential to crack my Top Ten when I revise it...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Mario Chalmers
Roy Hibbert
Kevin Durant
Richard Roby
Curtis Sumpter
Paul Harris
Ronald Ramon
Josh McRoberts
Josh Shipp
Corey Brewer

off top of my head


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Julian Wright
Brandon Rush
Thaddeus Young
Javaris Crittenton
Kevin Durant
Tyler Hansbrough
Greg Oden
Hasheem Thabeet (big unknown)
Jeff Green
Ronald Steele
Ty Lawson
Josh McRoberts
Gerald Henderson
Spencer Hawes
Chase Budinger

I love watching the Freshmen adjust. My lists a few more than 10, oh well.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1.) Rodney Stuckey- Eastern Washington (for those of you who don't know about him, you soon will.)
2.) Derek Raivio- Gonzaga
3.) Tyler Hansbrough- UNC
4.) Malik Hairston- Oregon
5.) Marcus Williams- Arizona
6.) Luc Richard Mbah a Moute- UCLA
7.) Nick Young- USC
8.) Chase Budinger- Arizona
9.) Brandan Rush- Kansas
10.) Kevin Durant- Texas


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Julian Wright
Thaddeus Young
Kevin Durant
Tyler Hansbrough
Rayshawn Terry
Alando Tucker
Wayne Ellington
Tywon Lawson
Josh McRoberts
Gerald Henderson
Mustafa Shakur
Chase Budinger
Branden Wright

In no particular other. Love all the UNC kids matter of fact


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Only 1 guy remains from my first list (Demarcus Nelson)

1. Brandan Wright
2. Josh McRoberts
3. Tyler Hansbrough
4. Wayne Ellington
5. Demarcus Nelson
6. Gerald Henderson
7. Thaddeus Young
8. Brandan Rush
9. Kevin Durant
10. JR Giddens


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



TM said:


> Only 1 guy remains from my first list (Demarcus Nelson)
> 
> 1. Brandan Wright
> 2. Josh McRoberts
> ...


You realize he plays for UNC, right?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



TM said:


> *1. Brandan Wright*
> 2. Josh McRoberts
> 3. Tyler Hansbrough
> *4. Wayne Ellington*
> ...


You realize they do too?


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. Kevin Durant (wow)
2. Chase Budinger
3. Dominic James
4. Glen Davis
5. Jeff Green
6. DJ Augustin
7. Bill SKYWalker
8. J.R Giddens
9. Alex Stepheson (the unheralded member of UNC's stacked freshman class)
10. Eric Devendorf


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*



Ghost said:


> 1. Adam Morrison
> 2. Daniel Gibson
> 3. Allen Ray
> 4. Hassan Adams
> ...



wow, almost my entire list is gone


1. Jeremy Pargo
2. Mario Chalmers
3. Marcus Williams
4. JR Giddens
5. Paul Harris
6. Brandon Rush
7. Rodney Stucky
8. T-Young
9. Josh Heytvelt
10. Abdullahi Kuso


----------



## Memphis_Baller (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

aight no order

Joey Dorsey
Thaddeus Young
Javarras Crittenton
C.J. Lofton
Kevin Durant
Chris Douglas-Roberts
Roy Hibbert
Rodney Stuckey
Willie Kemp
Jeremy Hunt


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. Drew Neitzel 
2. Brian Roberts
3. Tory Jackson
4. DJ Augustin
5. Nick Calathes
6. Derrick Rose
7. Jonny Flynn
8. OJ Mayo
9. Eric Maynor
10. Corey Fisher


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1. Will Daniels
2. Tyler Hansbrough
3. Michael Beasley
4. Kahiem Seawright
5. Jimmy Baron
6. Rakim Sanders
7. Keith Cothran
8. Drew Lavender
9. Ty Lawson
10. Bryant Dunston/Ahmad Nivins


----------



## Cagee7 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

1.OJ Mayo
2.Derrick Rose
3.Brandon Rush
4.Chase budinger
5.Eric gordon
6.Michael beasley
7.Darrell Arthur
8.Bill Walker
9.Gerald Henderson
10.Wayne ellington


----------



## jello212 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Favorite Current College Players*

Gerald Henderson
Wayne Ellington
Brandon Costner
Eric Maynor
Brandon Rush
Ty Lawson
Sherron Collins
DJ White
Drew Neitzel
Stephen Curry


----------

